# Choosing a selection of bands to have on hand. Brands and thicknesses?



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Right now I have Theraband Gold. But keeping up with happenings here on the forum I read about different brands, colors (thicknesses?) and other specifications. Brands I've never heard of are seen too. I buy from Amazon but can expand as I grow to other USA vendors I would expect. Were I to try to gather a small selection of band material to make my own, how would I go about it please? I've made notes when I read of a brand/thickness/taper others have had success with but this is getting sort of overwhelming.
My current ammo selection is 1/4 inch steel bearings, 5/16 inch steel bearings and 3/8 inch steel bearings. I will capture most of these for reuse over time and don't really expect to vary much from this selection, except to try making a BB shooter in the near future.
I'm thinking of perhaps 3 different materials to have on hand.
Thanks as always.
Don


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Most brands are going to come from China. The only 3 band suppliers in the USA that I know of are SimpleShot, Sling-Tech, and Tracy Ledbetter. SimpleShot sells their own brand, Sling-Tech sells GZK and Yellow BSB, and Tracy carries Falcon brand latex. To get brands like Precise, Sumeike, BSB white, Snipersling, etc., your only option is to either find a band supplier or make an order directly from a website that sells them 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Oh. That does help. Thank you. Don


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

Try the GZK web shop, for those ammo sizes i use the following:
3/8 and 5/16 ammo i use .60 and .65 precise bands, cut at 15 to 12 mm tapers for 3/8 ammo and 12 to 8mm tapers for 5/16, keep in mind i shoot full butterfly, so my tapers are rather thin, but send them fast enough to go through both sides of a bean or tuna can (the thick type, not the soda or beer kind)

For 1/4 inch steel, i use .45 precise bands, cut at 15 to 10 mm tapers; again, full butterfly.

For short draw, i would addd about 30% in the taper width, and it will give you great speeds on the 3 ammo types.

Hope this helps!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Double L Slingshot Supplies is also an excellent US supplier. He carries Sumieke, Precise, BSB, and others, just not in a wide variety of sizes. With your ammo choices, you would be fine with a section of .40, .45 and .50 to experiment with.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Avoid Amazon if you can if you live in a State with online sales tax. By direct from the merchant.


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Hey thanks folks so much! I have a better idea of how to proceed now.
Oh.I have found that most retailers I have bought from out of state online (airbrush supplies, woodwork tooling, other hobby supplies) have begun charging tax on supplies too.
Don


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Most of the time I have found the third party middlemen are the ones doing the work for Tax and Rev.
Amazon , ebay and sometimes paypal. On anything expensive I avoid all three and use the card direct . Almost 8% here and that adds up fast!! Most cards have some form of buyers insurance that comes with a purchase.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Amazon no good for elastic. I use dbl L slingshot supply here in Arkansas. Good selection and fast shipping


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> Most brands are going to come from China. The only 3 band suppliers in the USA that I know of are SimpleShot, Sling-Tech, and Tracy Ledbetter. SimpleShot sells their own brand, Sling-Tech sells GZK and Yellow BSB, and Tracy carries Falcon brand latex. To get brands like Precise, Sumeike, BSB white, Snipersling, etc., your only option is to either find a band supplier or make an order directly from a website that sells them
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


There's also Double L Slingshot Supplies 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Stankard757 said:


> There's also Double L Slingshot Supplies
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


I completely forgot about them! You're right. I've ordered from them before

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

